# 3x syrian hamsters - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for their whole lives.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals:3
Sex: Female
Age(s): 4-5 months
Name(s): Phoebe is the light brown and white, Tetley is the all brown one and Sonya is the dark brown and white one.
Neutered: No.
Reason for rehoming: They came into rescue when her previous owner got a new girlfriend and the hamster woke her up at 8am.....!
Will the group be split: These girls came in as singles and Syrian hamsters must be kept on their own.
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way that are happy to transport for you. We sometimes have various transport runs going so it doesn't hurt to ask.
Other: Phoebe is a very friendly girl who doesn't mind being handled. Tetly is the smallest of the group and is a sweet girl. She is more active than the other two. Sonya is a very laid back girl who doesn't mind being handled.

Phoebe

















Tetley

















Sonya the giant!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Tetley is reserved already!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Tetley has now gone to a new home and Phoebe is due to go to her new home on Sat leaving Sonya still looking.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Phoebe is now in a new home so its just Sonya left looking for a home


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

do you no how old sonya is ?


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

vet-2-b said:


> do you no how old sonya is ?


As stated above she is 4-5 months old.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Sonya is still waiting for a home


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Ohh I must have viewed this thread 20 times looking at the pics of Sonya  Wish I could have the little mite (or giant I should say!)


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Sonya is now in a fantastic new home


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Yay that Sonya has a home now, bless her


----------

